# pilote wifi non-trouvé



## bibiche (14 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour,
je pensais en avoir terminé avec mon installation - laborieuse- de Windows 10 sur la partition Boot Camp de mon MBP. Windows semble fonctionner, mais ne voit pas le pilote de carte Wifi. Je ne peux me connecter qu'avec un câble Ethernet. Dans les paramètres "réseau et internet", je ne vois pas de mention de wifi dans le menu à gauche de l'écran. En cliquant sur "mode avion", j'ai le message en rouge : "Nous n'avons pas trouvé d'appareil sans fil sur ce PC"


----------



## Sly54 (14 Juillet 2020)

Je me demande pourquoi tu crées un nouveau fil pour ce souci ? Il me semblerait plus simple de continuer dans l'ancien…


----------



## Locke (14 Juillet 2020)

Comme mentionné, il était inutile de créer encore un nouveau message. Un peu de lecture tout en bas de cette réponse #2, donc tu télécharges depuis ta version de macOS contenant ta version de Windows les pilotes/drivers que tu copieras dans une clé USB en FAT (MS-DOS), tu la connecteras à ton MBP et depuis ta session de Windows dans l'Explorateur de fichiers, tu exécuteras le fichier Setup.exe qui installera de nouveau tous les pilotes.

De plus, ton problème est assurément lié au fait que ta partition Windows avait été faite sur un autre Mac qui ne possède pas la même puce Wi-Fi.


----------



## bibiche (14 Juillet 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je me demande pourquoi tu crées un nouveau fil pour ce souci ? Il me semblerait plus simple de continuer dans l'ancien…


Par expérience de poseur de questions, je me rends compte que parfois les réponses à mes questions se trouvent dans un fil de discussion qui au départ était sur un tout autre sujet. En changeant de fil, j'espère cibler davantage et ainsi ceux qui rechercheront à résoudre le même problème trouveront directement la réponse, au lieu de parcourir des fils de discussion de plusieurs pages. Comment quelqu'un qui a un problème de pilote Wifi pourrait-il penser que la réponse se trouve dans le fil "récupérer une partition Boot Camp" ? Mais bon si ça dérange je peux faire autrement.


----------



## Locke (14 Juillet 2020)

bibiche a dit:


> Comment quelqu'un qui a un problème de pilote Wifi pourrait-il penser que la réponse se trouve dans le fil "récupérer une partition Boot Camp" ? Mais bon si ça dérange je peux faire autrement.


Un peu de bon sens. Si sous macOS le Wi-Fi fonctionne correctement, mais pas sous Windows et uniquement que ça comme tu le mentionnes, la première chose à faire est d'aller dans le Gestionnaire de périphériques de Windows pour vérifier si en faisant une mise à jour que le problème peut-être résolu.

En cas d'insuccès et si Windows Update ne résout pas le problème, le plus rapide et sûr est de réinstaller les pilotes/drivers de Boot Camp correspondants au Mac utilisé. Enfin, moi je fonctionne comme ça.


----------

